# Wanna see our bubba Freshy!?



## TaraLeigh (Mar 27, 2012)

He is SO cute. I just love him to bits.
Introducing........ Squishy!
It was my IOU Christmas gift to my man, we finally got one yesty. Picked him up from the airport, had a hideous drive home as I all I wanted to do was open the box that was sitting on my lap but had to wait.
Reptile City and AAE were both great to deal with. Thanks everyone.
So here are some photographs that I took of him with the Christmas gift that my man gave me.
He's soooo little. When he made that sound that baby crocs make, it made the wait worth it!


----------



## CrystalMoon (Mar 27, 2012)

What a cutey!!!!! He is a very special gift


----------



## SamNabz (Mar 27, 2012)

Very nice Tara, what a great gift. Wish we could own crocs in NSW...

Any other pics of the setup?


----------



## TaraLeigh (Mar 27, 2012)

Cheers you two! I shall upload some more pics for sure Sam.


----------



## Ezmay (Mar 27, 2012)

he is soooo cute  cant wait to get mine!!!


----------



## JackTheHerper (Mar 27, 2012)

Was happy to see squishy today, he's so cute


----------



## edstar (Mar 27, 2012)

Ssooo cute. i want one!!


----------



## Pado2087 (Mar 27, 2012)

i can not believe how jealous i am right now


----------



## AndrewHenderson (Mar 27, 2012)

what are the pre-requisits over there for owning a freshy?


----------



## TaraLeigh (Mar 27, 2012)

I'm glad everyone agrees with me.
Yay Ezmay! Pretty exciting stuff.
Here is Squishy's home for the time being.... it's a 4ftx2ft, just a bit of a slap together at the moment but we'll make it amazing.


----------



## scorps (Mar 27, 2012)

Live in S.A, Vic or Nt haha


----------



## TaraLeigh (Mar 27, 2012)

AndrewHenderson said:


> what are the pre-requisits over there for owning a freshy?



Over here? Vic.... I just need an advanced license.


----------



## Raymonde (Mar 27, 2012)

TaraLeigh said:


> I'm glad everyone agrees with me.
> Yay Ezmay! Pretty exciting stuff.
> Here is Squishy's home for the time being.... it's a 4ftx2ft, just a bit of a slap together at the moment but we'll make it amazing.



Looking pretty darn awesome for a slap together..... if this is temporary the the finished enclosure is going to be a croc palace 

He is very cute!!!


----------



## dihsmaj (Mar 27, 2012)

*prints pictures to show to my dad*


----------



## MontyTheBredl (Mar 27, 2012)

where do you put them when they get big!?


----------



## Mojo_3 (Mar 27, 2012)

MontyTheBredl said:


> where do you put them when they get big!?




Wherever they want!


----------



## Spider178 (Mar 27, 2012)

So Cooooool, I keep telling my wife that we NEED to move so that I can own one but she seems to be ignoring me.


----------



## TaraLeigh (Mar 27, 2012)

Aww, Spider 
He'll take a while to grow, we'll get to his bigger house when he needs it.
Thanks again everyone 
I think it's pretty silly how easy it is to own a croc in Vic.


----------



## JAS101 (Mar 27, 2012)

cool pics


----------



## artolicus (Mar 27, 2012)

Oh he's BEAUTIFUL!!!! (((LOVE)))))


----------



## TaraLeigh (Mar 27, 2012)

Cheers JAS101 & artolicus!
I'm constantly checking on him.
Went in before to see him on the rocks. Naww.
He is just adoreable.
Troy said he saw him took a swing at one of the fishies.
I can't wait to see him eat!


----------



## JAS101 (Mar 27, 2012)

TaraLeigh said:


> Cheers JAS101 & artolicus!
> I'm constantly checking on him.
> Went in before to see him on the rocks. Naww.
> He is just adoreable.
> ...


yeah seeing a croc eat upclose for the first time , is a thing not to be missed.


----------



## Boidae (Mar 27, 2012)

Not a bad 'knock up' enclosure! I reckon he'd be quite happy in there for a while. 
Baby crocs are just the cutest aren't they?  



MontyTheBredl said:


> where do you put them when they get big!?



Most likely a large outdoor enclosure with a heated pond, basking area etc. 
It won't really be an issue for another 5 or so years as crocs grow quite slowly.


----------



## JungleManSam (Mar 27, 2012)

If you are awesome, you will get me one of these for an IOU :lol: that is honestly the coolest little critter.


----------



## Wally (Mar 27, 2012)

That's mad.... congrats to you both.

P.S you can't have an elephant.


----------



## maddog-1979 (Mar 28, 2012)

thats a real nice croc, and equally nice temporary setup,haha

what kind of filter system do you need to keep the water nice and clean? how often will you need to change the water? i tried keeping fish in my water dragon setup that had a external canister filter, but that just didnt cut the mustard. guessing you would need a good filter sytem to keep it goin


----------



## CaptainRatbag (Mar 28, 2012)

Talk about 'club med' for crocks :lol:

You guys should be so proud of your 'little knocked together' enclosure.... its fantastic.

And the best thing, when he's bigger and someone you dont like visits you, you can tell them its a spa! just get in and the bubbles will start automatically.... hehehehehe

Congrats


----------



## Snakewoman (Mar 28, 2012)

Awww! I have to come and see this little guy


----------



## TaraLeigh (Mar 28, 2012)

JAS- SO excited.
boidae- Your on it. Cheers man.
JungleManSam- I like to think that people think I'm awesome, I don't want to let you down..... But......
Wally- You crack me up. Baby elephants are cute, but I shall not go down that track! Aha. Thanks.
maddog- We haven't got the ideal filtration at the moment, we'll have to work on that one, but for now we just have a.... uhhh.... some sort of filter in the water and we have an amazing cleaner tool thing that we're not afraid to use so we'll just keep on top of it. Play it by eye when it needs a clean.
CaptainRatBag- Nice username. Hehe. Thankyou! Lol.... then I'll have to clean the blood.
Tahlia- Yes. Yes you do. I think I dreamt about you coming over last night actuallly..... I dunno. I have odd dreams and I generally can't remember them.


----------



## JAS101 (Mar 28, 2012)

boidae said:


> Most likely a large outdoor enclosure with a heated pond, basking area etc.
> It won't really be an issue for another 5 or so years as crocs grow quite slowly.


more like 10 years + [ deppending on how much and often its fed]
my boy is 4 year old and just over 2ft long


----------



## TaraLeigh (Mar 28, 2012)

We plan to feed him as little as possible without troubling his health obviously.
What are your feeding happenings like for your Freshy Jas?


----------



## JAS101 (Mar 28, 2012)

maddog-1979 said:


> thats a real nice croc, and equally nice temporary setup,haha
> 
> what kind of filter system do you need to keep the water nice and clean? how often will you need to change the water? i tried keeping fish in my water dragon setup that had a external canister filter, but that just didnt cut the mustard. guessing you would need a good filter sytem to keep it goin


i cant talk for tara leigh , but i have a home made water filter at the top of the tank [ in the hood area] , thats been working great .
i have found that the tank needs toping up every 5 days or so [ the water being at 28c and land area at 35c ] the water evaperates , i have 2 lines on the front of the tank a max and min line . once the water level hits the min line i use preheated tank water [ i heat the water via an old aquarium heater ]
sorry to hijack the thread ..


----------



## TaraLeigh (Mar 28, 2012)

JAS101 said:


> sorry to hijack the thread ..


No apology needed!
Keep going.
I need this stuff


----------



## JAS101 (Mar 28, 2012)

TaraLeigh said:


> We plan to feed him as little as possible without troubling his health obviously.
> What are your feeding happenings like for your Freshy Jas?


i feed my boy every 5 - 6 days [ i feed him before i top up the water] otherwise i have a very hungry boy trying to chomp at anything .
once i feed him , then i start to heat the topup water. deppending on the outside temp in the tank , deppends on how long it takes - these days it takes 2- 3 hours to heat . so in that time the croc is out of food mode and in relax mode [ atleat i have found that with my boy]
you will get to learn when yours in hungry or not . mine will take an interest in anything and every thing - hunger mode he even eyes off the snakes across the room from him . where ar relax mode i can walk up to the tank[ very close to the tank] and he will close both eyes - then slowly open one up , if im still there he closes it again for another 10 secs then duz the same thing lol till i go .
but if im sitting down on my chair [ his in my snake room, and i have a tv and watch alot of videos in that room] he will come out of the water and bask - and go about his daily routine .

food wise i mix it up between whole mice and platy fish [ i have my own mice and fish breeding colanys ] and if i have any left over day old frozen chickens he will get one of then [ or half of one]


----------



## TaraLeigh (Mar 28, 2012)

Nawww. That's so adoreable. I look forward to the future with Squishy.
We have a cichlid breeding system up and roaring, the dude we got him off said they would be great food for him and we also breed rats. I'm sure mice'd be better, especially while he's so little. But yeah!
Very interesting about the water and heating it, etc.
Does yours have a name?
Love your signature by the way.


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 28, 2012)

Looks vicious!


----------



## JAS101 (Mar 28, 2012)

TaraLeigh said:


> Nawww. That's so adoreable. I look forward to the future with Squishy.
> We have a cichlid breeding system up and roaring, the dude we got him off said they would be great food for him and we also breed rats. I'm sure mice'd be better, especially while he's so little. But yeah!
> Very interesting about the water and heating it, etc.
> Does yours have a name?
> Love your signature by the way.


ahh yeah , i allready had a breeding colany of mice [ everything i have here will eat mice , from the choooks to the green tree frogs] 
as for the water , i thought it would be better to preheat rather then puting in cold water.
my boys name is snapz - the prevoius owners kids gave him that name - so i carried on with it .


----------



## TaraLeigh (Mar 28, 2012)

Oh yeah cool. Mice stink. If I had more room in the garage, I'd have a few breeding pairs anyway though.
I haven't fed mice to my GTF's, it scares me a little I think.
Good naming skills, I have done that with a couple of reptiles, carried the name on. It's nice I think.
I'd like to come to your zoo one day.


----------



## snakeluvver (Apr 1, 2012)

Awesome freshy, and the tank looks awesome.


----------

